# Sunderland water pumping stations September 2011



## Black (Sep 7, 2011)

*Fulwell*
opened 1852

Architect Thomas Hawksley
Grade Listed 2
status in use












*Ryhope*
opened 1868
closed 1967
Architect Thomas Hawksley
Grade Listed 2
status Ryhope engines Museum












opened 1870
closed 1946
Architect Thomas Hawksley
Grade Listed 2
status Disused
this Pumping Station is a grand building of gothic desigh, which contains original equipment.
There are two 72 inch Cornish beam engines and one 20 ton gantry crane, theres a 450 ft shaft leading to the water table.
The steam engines pumped water from the water table to the surface,
the chimney was demolished during the 1960s due to subsidence. 





















sub stations




















beam engines










top of tower





subterranean tunnels















workshops




















the latter has had location details removed as a precaution against the risk of crime, for location details contact Me on.
[email protected]


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 7, 2011)

BLOODY HELL !!! Those internals are absolutely stunning !!! What a time capsule !!! Thanx for posting !!!


----------



## paulpdh007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice looking building and set


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 7, 2011)

Superb mate, its amazing how some of these types of places are so architecturally pleasing with their lovely features


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely stuff, are the beam engines still entact?


----------



## jabdc5 (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to live a few hundred yards from the Ryhope pumping station, in fact I could see it clearly from my window. It used to be "steamed" every so often on "open weekends" when the public were allowed in to see the beams working. That was 30 years ago but I understand it still happens as it is now a" working" museum.


----------



## Black (Sep 7, 2011)

krela said:


> Lovely stuff, are the beam engines still entact?



the beam engines are intact but have not worked since closure


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous building and the interior's fantastic. Gotta love the buildings of that time and the attention to detail.
Cheers, Stranton. Excellent post.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

Ooh I'm dribbling now. Those pumping stations were just so ornate. Reminds me of Crossness in London. The Victorians certainly knew how to do grandeur.


----------



## -harleyd- (Sep 12, 2011)

Architectural and engineering porn in one thread. what more could one ask 

Nice piccies I have to say. Thanks for posting


----------

